# DinoVite vs. Missing Link



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Hello fellow dog lovers!

My dog Gizmo has chronic skin issues (hot spots, allergies, licking, scratching, etc.) We have been through many things and we are looking into one of these supplements. I used The Missing Link before, but only for about 30 days (not the 60 it suggests) for reasons that would take forever to get into. (short version--we thought Loki had some digestive issues with it, so we took both dogs off...Gizmo never seemed to have any issues at all).

Anywho.

I would like to know what your opinions are about these two supplements. Which do you think is best (and why), etc. 

Here is what I know:

Missing link will run about $15 for a 60 day supply. I can get it from numerous places (online, local stores, etc.)

Dinovite will run about $70 for a 90 day supply; plus they suggest adding one of their other supplements to it. You can only purchase it from the manufacturer (who happens to be located about 30 minutes south of me, so I can pick it up instead of having it shipped). They have a money back guarantee, so if it doesn't work they will refund the whole price.

Both contain flaxseed, but The Missing Link needs to be in the fridge while the DinoVite does not need to be.

Any advice, ideas, experience, etc. you can give me would be great. (And he is currently on Blue Buffalo Lamb and Rice, in case that affects anything).

If you have any other suggestions for supplements that could help his skin issue, that would be great as well. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

until my dogs had problems, necessitating a bland diet, we had them on missing link....even when they went through their one week of raw....different story, different day....

the difference it made in their shedding was amazing....and i loved how silky they feel..

i have read about flaxseed and dogs and it is considered an irritant to their bowel....i don't know if i consider that a minus, as there are some irritants that are not necessarily negative....

people with asthma and bronchial problems do well drinking 1/8 teaspoon of cayenne pepper mixed with orange juice.....yeah, sounds disgusting but it acts to open up airways - so the irritant, cayenne pepper, has positive properties.

i believe that flaxseed is also a positive ingredient.....when they are well again, i plan on using missing link with joint support, since malia is now ten.....


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. I think I am going to try him on Missing LInk again.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

How long have you been feeding Blue Lamb?


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

He has been on Blue lamb for nearly 2 months now. He has had nothing with any chicken protein, fat, etc for that time as well.

Currently I am waiting on samples from TOTW to see if that food helps his skin issues (since I have heard such great things about it) and I will be ordering TML this week as well.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

What sort of change have you seen in those 8 weeks? Is he improving?
(cell turn over for the epidermis in dogs is 21 days, so at a minimum you will only BEGIN to see change after 3 weeks)


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

We have not seen a change in the 8 weeks, which is why we are looking into other things. We know he has a dust mite allergey, but with the localization of his itching (under is front legs and his rear end), we feel it may be food related. 

He has been through so many trials that we can't even decide what is wrong at this point!


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

i think dogs like gizmo are the reason we are not going back to kibble....

malia has anxiety issues.....if there is wind, she gets the runs...she shivers..nothing has ever helped in her ten years....we had her on wellness lamb/barley/salmon...plus missing link, plus alaskan salmon gelcaps...and her fur was awesome...

and, then she got giardia...and that, shall we say, was that..

between the antibiotics and the bland diet, her fur was icky....add pumpkin to the mix of brown rice and hamburger/my boiled chicken/turkey mix and her stools were icky.

change to raw and i thought she was going to blow out her rectum....poor baby...and then the pug started showing the same symptoms..

after the third round of antibiotics...i don't know what, if anything is wrong with either one of them..

i do know we are not going back to kibble, since that produced the first round of the runs after giardia....and we gradually intro'd it again...

so, it's probably going to be cooked for malia plus probiotics...no more yoghurt...not so sure she tolerates dairy well...

maybe you want to consider cooking for gizmo? adding probiotics first?


----------

